# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  infopath form

## padina

سلام

من یه مشکلی تو ساخت فرم ها داشتم

1-می خوام بعضی از این فیلد های infopath بعد از اینکه save می شن دیگه نشه  تغییرشون داد(این کار رو با rule های شیرپوینت کردم ولی مشلی اینه که من  می خوام بعد از SAVE شدن کاربرا این اجازه رو نداشته باشن ولی با rule خودش  بعد اینکه میرم item بعدی دیگه نمیشه ادیتش کرد)

2-تو فرم یک قسمت داره برای person/group picker من می خوام یه شرطی براش  تعریف شه که تنها فرد بتونه نام کاربری خودشو انتخاب کنه نه یکی دی گرو  اینکار رو با sharepoint designer انجام دادم ولی نمی دونم چرا انجام نمیشه  workflow 
اینم چیزی که نوشتم 
                                                             currentitem:person  notequal to   userprofile:accountname

ممنون

----------


## kaboudjameh

1. برای اینکار می تونی یک ستون اضافه کنی که بعد از ذخیره کردن  اون ستون رو مثلا یک کنی و بعد در فیلدهای که مد نظرت هست یک شرط بزاری که اگر ستونت به یک ست شده بود این فیلدها رو غیر فعال کنه برای تنظیمات آن هم می تونی به روش زیر عمل کنی.

 برو به فیلد مورد نظرت Add Rule کن و بعد در قسمت Condition شرط همین چک کردن ستون رو بزار توی Rule type هم Formatting رو انتخاب کن و تیک Disable this control  رو بزن.

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام بچه ها من يك Infopath روي شيرپوينت Publish  كردم و Library Form كه  Infopath  توش پابليش شده با استفاده از Sharepoint Designer  تغييراتم را  اوكي كردم از طريق Forms كه آنجا امكان edit ميدهد ولي يه مشكلي  دارم اينكه وقتي ميخواهم براي اين Library يك View تعريف كنم ستونهاي  شيرپوينت امكان فيلتر و ... در شيرپوينت به من مي دهد و نه كنترلها و  فيلدهاي Infopath  دوستان كسي تا به حال تجربه اين موضوع را داشته متشكرم  :اشتباه:

----------


## BandeKHoda

مورد 1 تو بخش form load یه رول بنویس که اگه فیلد خالی نبود غیرفعال بشه، اینجوری بار اول اجازه تغییر داری ولی دفعه های بعد نه
مورد 2 من این کار رو با رول انجام میدم ولی نوع فیلدش فرق میکنه، یه تابع هست با نام UserName() که میتونی تو یه رول SetFieldValue  ازش استفاده کنی

----------


## BandeKHoda

مشکل Ariaee رو درست نفهمیدم

فکر کنم باید معادل هر کنترل تو فرم infopath یک فیلد یا همون ستون لیست ایجاد کنی
بعد میشه روی ستون های ایجاد شده view درست کرد

----------

